# CT overnight



## RJ (Oct 7, 2002)

October 19th will be my last weekend in New Hampshire until Thanksgiving. Since I have 4 or 5 weekends to hike in my home state of CT, I thought I might do one or two overnight trips. My last overnight trip in CT was back in 1980, so I'm not sure were to go. Any suggestions?


I was looking at the CT walk book and was wondering if anyone has done the AT/Mohawk Trail loop?


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2002)

*Riga Plateau!*

Check out the Riga Plateau in the CT/MA/NY tri-state area. *This* looks like a great overnight loop. Here are some other images from the area (some are dayhikes, but they should give you a feel for what the area is like):

*Bear Mountain* - May 19, 2002
*Alander Mountain* - August 19, 2001
*Mount Everett and Mount Race* - December 10, 2000
*Race Brook Falls* - November 12, 2000
*Prospect Mountain / Rand's View* - November 5, 2000
*Tri-State Loop* - October 14/15, 2000
*Bear Mountain* - October 8, 2000
More *Alander Mountain* - September 19, 1999

For Trip reports, see: 

*Bear & Round Mountains* - October 12, 2001
*Mount Washington State Forest / Riga Plateau* - December 10, 2000
*Mount Bear & Sages Ravine * - October 24, 2000
*Race Brook Falls/Mount Race* - October 24, 1999

Here's a *link* to get a map of the area. More info on *Mount Race & Mount Everett* from GORP. Info from *Backpacker.com*. This truly is a wonderful area. Hope this helps!


----------



## RJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks Greg, I was hoping that you would post some information. I will look through each of your suggestions and see which one would work best for me.

I did like the Alander/Riga Loop. The reference to Mt Brace brought back memories of when I was a young lad my friends and I use to hang glide off of Mt Brace. I wonder if they still do that there?


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2002)

RJ said:
			
		

> ...hang glide off of Mt Brace. I wonder if they still do that there?



Yup. The *Connecticut Hang Gliding Association* does:

http://www.geocities.com/Pipeline/Rapids/4484/graphics/bracemtn.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/Pipeline/Rapids/4484/graphics/bracetop.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/Pipeline/Rapids/4484/graphics/soaring.jpg


----------



## RJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks for the link. It certainly brings back memories. Talcott Mountain was always my favorite place to fly. Our club was the one that bought and placed the wind meter on the tower. Although the names and faces have changed, it still looks like a fun group.

I'm afraid if I even suggested to my wife that I would like to get back into the sport, she would cut me off at the knees. Backpacking is now my sport of choice, and I have no regrets. I had my time in the sky.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 8, 2002)

A friend has day hiked the Mohawk Trail in that area (He is doing all the CT Blue Blaze)  I'm suppose to see hinme tonight, I'll try & remember to ask him if he saw any shelters or signs discouraging overnights.  Riga is the area, both in CT & MA, I'd look for a spot near Jug End if you are unfamilar with the north end & the view.  Race, Brace & Bear do get a lot of the attention & they are great, I don't think Jug end gets as much attention.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2002)

*Jug End?*



			
				Mike P. said:
			
		

> I'd look for a spot near Jug End if you are unfamilar with the north end & the view.



Mike - Where, specifically, is Jug End? Are there any good dayhikes in the area?


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 9, 2002)

First, I did not see my friend last night, now I owe him a phone call too!

To answer Greg's Question, Jug end is the Northern End of the Plateau on the MA side.  Catamount's Ski slope would pretty much be the NY side of the Plateau.

What I don't know is camping up there.  Access is a road (see the South Taconic map which I do NOT have handy) that once was called or may still be called Jug End Road.  It's a couple fo miles beyond Berkshire School.  It may be a improved dirt road at intersection of 41 or turn into one.  The AT crosses & I think parking is just on one side.  (I have not been since 95 or 96)

The AT climbs from the road initially, is gentle for a short distance & then climbs the end of the Plateau.  From memory, it's as steep or steeper than getting up the South Taconic Trail south of Brace or the north side of Bear.

Think of the View you get of Greylock from parts of teh Ridge, move 5 miles closer & get rid of the ridge.  I do seem to recall some time ago, there was some concern with vandalism to a couple of cars.  (Pls. don't quote me but they might have been parked on wrong side of road & overnight - no excuse but just in case you needed an extra reason to park legally)

in Late March 95 (no snow) we spotted a car at Race Brook & went over Jug End, Bushnell, bushwhacked to Undine's flat summit (getting up the ledges to the flat summit was interesting), over Everett & donw, just getting out at dusk.  (It was a afternnon start as I had a Saturday AM class in Manchester.)


----------

